

Ask HN: Best Registrar (To which should I consolidate?) - phlux

I have domains on google(godaddy) - godaddy - name.com&#60;p&#62;I'd like to get them under one account, which registrar is best to have them under?
======
brianwillis
Assuming you're not restricting yourself to those three possibilities, I'm
with namecheap.com and I'm pretty happy. Serendipitously, they're also
offering $3.99 transfers until the end of today.

~~~
d_r
I have quite a few domains with Namecheap and so far so good. What I like is
that their UI is not dumbed-down ("GoDaddy-style") and you can find that
darned DNS setting without fishing through 5 layers of navigation.

It also helps that they've been giving away private registration for free.

(I am not affiliated with them, just a customer, YMMV)

~~~
brianwillis
I agree with your central point, but of all the adjectives available to
describe GoDaddy's UI, "dumbed-down" isn't the one I'd pick.

What else could we use? Perhaps "functionally retarded"? Or maybe
"overwhelmingly dreadful"? Or better still "Designed with a Kafaka-esque
hatred for humanity that puts government bureaucracy to shame"?

------
Urgo
I got fed up with using other registrar's myself and became my own via tucows
($95 at opensrs.com to become a reseller) but there are many out there that
are good I'm sure.

I'll just say this, stay as far away from 1&1 as possible. They are complete
idiots there, and are very slow.

